# Disabled but need to lose weight



## Lizdrizzi (Jul 2, 2021)

I am physically disabled and unable to exercise.
I am also gluten free and dairy free but I really need to lose weight as I have just been diagnosed as prediabetic.
Is it possible to lose weight with diet alone?


----------



## Drummer (Jul 2, 2021)

Certainly with a low carb diet.


----------

